# New member from Tasmania, Australia.



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

perigrine, beekeeping is infectious, do not be surprised if you end up with a hive one day soon, welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome perigrine!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad to see you, perigrine! The Tasmanian Beekeepers Association website says that there is a field day being held tomorrow by the North branch. If you are interested, you might like to give Maxine a call for more information. She is the secretary of the TBA; a friendly, cheerful lady who has been very helpful towards me. http://tasmanianbeekeepers.org.au/


----------



## perigrine (Oct 6, 2012)

hey, thanks for the heads up. I'm not sure how current that website is, but its worth keeping in mind.


----------

